

Raw Talent vs. Experience. Which is Best? - shanellem
http://www.cream.hr/blog/raw-talent-vs-experience-which-is-best/

======
heatheranne
I think raw talent trumps experience any time, as long as you have a chance to
appropriately set expectations and train accordingly.

